

Redeye VC: Validate Your Own Damn Market (aka Entrepreneur Pickup Lines) - jkopelman
http://redeye.firstround.com/2008/06/validate-your-o.html

======
aston
If your market was thought to be niche or relatively inconsequential, I think
it's pretty fair to say the entrance of a major player validates your
hypothesis that it was a big deal. You're only screwed if you can't out-
execute them.

This seems like a lot of unnecessary laboring over a cliche coupled with some
examples of big companies beating smaller companies.

------
dfranke
My usual response to concerns about competitors is "then we shall hack in the
shade".

------
staunch
1\. Create a great new market.

2\. Wait for a Giant to come in to play.

3\. Kick Giant's ass.

4\. Sell yourself to Giant or Giant's competitor.

Hasn't that happened quite a few times in various ways?

~~~
xlnt
That's from Ender's Game.

